# 5 Gallon Fluval Chi Update.



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, Just wanted to post my tank as the HM has finally carpeted to my liking. This is my first, but not only tank.

Tank is 5 gallon fluval chi, with the stock LED lighting/filter removed. Loved the aesthetics, hated the growing power. Lamp is a 27w hampton bays desk lamp that I had lying around before I even got into this hobby. I have a whisper 10 HOB filter on the back. The gravel is inert. Hardscape is petrified wood. 

Flora is HM, Hornwort, and the name of the tall green plant escapes me at the moment.

Fauna is 9 RCS, one of which was berried for three weeks and now has no eggs as of two days ago so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I have DIY CO2 out of a 2L with the standard 2C sugar, 1/2 tsp yeast, and 1/4 tsp baking powder. It is diffused out of a limewood stone. I use no ferts or root tabs.

Some notes:

I've had fantastic growth with this setup and absolutely zero algae. None. I don't know how or why but I'm certainly not complaining. The plants pearl for the entire 12 hour photoperiod. 

Also, there is a lot of evaporation so I top off every other day. Because of this I don't water change often. All of my levels are fine and have been for months. The water is always crystal clear. Further, I have not changed my filter media in two months, I simply take some aquarium water out and rinse it off, then put it back and top off the tank. Does anyone else not change their media often and still have good results? I figure if it's not broken why fix it?

As always, suggestions, questions, and criticism are always welcome. 

-Nick


----------



## Nfortch332 (Dec 18, 2010)

As you can see I have a bit of a snail problem. Heh. Also I apologize for picture quality and dirty glass


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

Your tank looks great!

I have not changed the media in my AquaClears in over three years. I just squeeze the sponges out in tank water every three or four water changes, about once a month.


----------

